# Llano Eagles



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Finally got up to Llano to see the Eagles. There didn't seem to be much activity with them today. The 2 young are about 3 to 4 weeks old I am told.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Very nice! I really like that first photo.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Cool*

Cool the chicks are visible. I haven't been in a couple of weeks now. I'll have to go back next week. Bought a cable release to use next time.

Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I plan on going back up there in a month or so. The chicks should be more visible then. They stayed low in the nest most of the time I was there.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very cool I have seen them up on the north end of lake Buchanan before. I love the barbecue in Lano.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool pic!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Very cool. Wish I lived closer. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------

